# Energy Level?



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I was just curious about the energy level of Chi's in general...
Reuben (still burning puppy fuel at 5 months!) is SO active all day long that he could light a small city...he NEVER seems to NEED to rest...will run at top speeds all day long and into the night UNTIL he's crated.
While this is fun...I was wondering if this energy level will reduce with age...or do you think that this is just part of his personality? Are ALL Chis super-hyped? Or are some mellow.
I am pretty active...up...bubbly...but even when I'm sedate and draggin...puppy's up for a game of tug-o-war!
Jill


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

You want to meet active ask anyone who went to the surrey meet about Stitch he's like a chi with ADD lol. He's a moving blur most of the time and doesnt often sit still. I think it's a lot to do with the breeding stitch's mum was hyper too and he's got the trait from her. My other 2 are/were very laid back and are happy just to sit and look pretty sooo it depends on the dog.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank has bursts of energy, but takes a lot of naps too. And he sleeps thru the night. I would say it definitely depends on the dog. I think most settle down when they get older, but I'm sure there's those special few that are just hyper throughout their lives lol. Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I need luck...and coffee!!! LOLOLOL!!! The poor baby lost a tooth this morning...he looked SO surprised!  
Jill


----------

